# transformer and extension cable?



## jonny_g (Nov 6, 2007)

having just bought a PC im looking for a transformer and extension lead. preferably an extension lead which doesnt require any cutting or rewiring if at all possible. if anyone has a link to these that would be great. i do remember seeing a portercable extension lead on ebay but cant find it

thanks

jonny


----------



## pete_172 (Jul 10, 2007)

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/BRAND-NEW-240...goryZ632QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

that what you mean?


----------



## davy st2 ni (Jan 21, 2007)

b&q should have them


----------



## jonny_g (Nov 6, 2007)

pete_172 said:


> http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/BRAND-NEW-240...goryZ632QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
> 
> that what you mean?


thats the transformer part yeah

but i definitely seen the porter cable extension lead on ebay before and cant find it now


----------



## Bo2007 (Apr 3, 2007)

hi mate

i may be able to help you with a tranformer... drop me a PM

shane


----------



## xyber (Jan 4, 2008)

Ive just done this, used a normal industrial lead, cut one end off and fitted one of these http://www.maplin.co.uk/Module.aspx?ModuleNo=1476&criteria=us line socket&doy=21m1

works spot on


----------

